# So I WON !!! But I am upset !!! :-/



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, all began when the phone rang :
I had won... and a champaign magnum.
I laughed saying I had never won anything.

Well, as the boutique is nearby my door, the lady said she would leave the prize at my door. And so she did.

I did not actually remember what she had told me except for the champaign. The bucket contained the big bottle, two fine glasses and an Apple watch !!! The whole prize worth 600$ she said.
The wife almost screamed right away she NEEEEEEEDED an Apple watch !!! I had never heard about that wish before...
As she had to go out for an hour or so, I started to set up the gadget (I have no need of) for my wife. Please, wake me up !!!
It turns out I need an iPhone with ios12 to activate the thing.
I do not have that as my phone is Android driven.
I cannot activate it either through my iPad or any PC software.
Geeee !!! Bring me that champaign to cool down my nerves !!!
The wife gets in and asks how it goes : "It does not go anywhere" I said. And added the gadget was almost good for a trip to the trash can...
"Well, I could get myself an iPhone as I wanted one too" she said.
BRING ME THAT CHAMPAIGN !!!!!!!
"Do you have at least 500$ to put on that" I patiently asked ?
Then, as she was wandering through online Apple store,
I saw her grin face as she sighed "800 to 1200$".

PLEASE GUYS : Any suggestion ?

VERY LATE ADD ON :
I finally understood WHY I mispelled "champagne" : I confounded with "campaign".
You see we French speaking people would look for very English translations while the same word, many times same spelling, would do it...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Buy out whatever phone she’s partially paid for in her current contract and upgrade to an iPhone?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you have an ipad?
Buy a $150 usex iphone 6s? Ask around someone might give you one...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Buy out whatever phone she’s partially paid for in her current contract and upgrade to an iPhone?


She has no cell phone...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> Do you have an ipad?
> Buy a $150 usex iphone 6s? Ask around someone might give you one...


I have an iPad (but he will not take ios12)
I guess a used iPhone 6 could upgrade to ios12 and do the job, ain't it ?
Thanks !


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I don’t see the issue...Apple makes products for Apple users...you aren’t an Apple user. I’d sell the Apple Watch and buy an Android watch.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

TimH said:


> I don’t see the issue...Apple makes products for Apple users...you aren’t an Apple user. I’d sell the Apple Watch and buy an Android watch.


I would sell the Apple watch and rather put the money on gear... ;-)


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

mawmow said:


> I would sell the Apple watch and rather put the money on gear... ;-)


yup that too!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

first world problems. Throw that watch and empty bottle of champagne through the shops window


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

vadsy said:


> first world problems. Throw that watch and empty bottle of champagne through the shops window


Well I thought I would KINDLY offer the watch at the kind shop owner.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Does Apple require that you send money to a Nigerian prince to activate the watch?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Get rid of that piece of junk to the first buyer. Give the money to your loving wife.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sell the apple watch and get her a used flip-phone; Motorola flip-phones are cool. 

Someone at work gave me a UMIDIGI watch for Christmas. It works for both formats and it's a nice watch; I like it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are seriously thinking about an Apple phone, GetOrchard.com sells used ones at fair prices with a 90-day warranty.









Buy high-quality used iPhones | 90-day warranty | Free shipping


Orchard is Canada's largest reseller of refurbished iPhones, iPads and Samsung Galaxy phones. Prices up to 70% cheaper than buying new. Free two-way shipping.



www.getorchard.com





It's also a Canadian company.

Edit: fixed link


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank You very much guys !
Another source also told me an iPhone 6, 7 or SE would do it.
I found a few 6 locally on kijiji for some 150$
Thanks again !


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Sell the apple watch and get her a used flip-phone; Motorola flip-phones are cool.
> 
> Someone at work gave me a UMIDIGI watch for Christmas. It works for both formats and it's a nice watch; I like it.


I rewire rotorys for fun. Stopped using them when I bought this house, not worth the cost of a landline anymore, but they still look cool and I can still power dial as fast as a cell user if there are not too many 9s in the number... Or could in my shop at the last house!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Factory Direct sells referb Apple phones.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mawmow said:


> I have an iPad (but he will not take ios12)
> I guess a used iPhone 6 could upgrade to ios12 and do the job, ain't it ?
> Thanks !


I have an ipad 2.....will only go to 9.5. Just picked up an ipad air 1....it goes up to 12.5. iphone 5.....10.34 and the 6s I just picked up in a pawnshop for quite a bit less than $150 is 14.3. The ipad Mini 2 is 12.4.9. Not sure what os the iphone 3 and 4 and the ipad mini 1 are running but the macbook is running High Sierra. Got them all at either Value Village or Cash Canada Pawns....Might be out of pocket maybe $100 for everything.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mawmow said:


> Well, all began when the phone rang :
> I had won... and a champaign magnum.
> I laughed saying I had never won anything.
> 
> ...


Man, just get her the phone. Apple watches are cheap, mine likes diamonds! That said, I’d recommend getting your phone from Costco if you have a membership. They always give the best deals, even better than apple.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

bw66 said:


> If you are seriously thinking about an Apple phone, Orchard.com sells used ones at fair prices with a 90-day warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. That link is to a company that sells real estate. Did you mean that one has to sell one's house to afford an Apple phone? Certainly gettin' there!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Sort of a Cham-pain to deal with.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

boyscout said:


> Hmm. That link is to a company that sells real estate. Did you mean that one has to sell one's house to afford an Apple phone? Certainly gettin' there!


Got same link on google, but Kijiji offers many phones sold by the co. based in Ontario.
Isn't that funny !!!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Sort of a Cham-pain to deal with.


LOL !!!
Yeah ! Champaign.... ;-)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Now that the wife read an article I had found in French on what actually is an Apple Watch, an iPhone extension, she wants to go short and have a real iPhone... with a good camera !!!
BRING ME THAT CHAMPAIGN !!! 8-0
So, selling the watch (and the champaign magnum ???) to get a real iPhone could be the best way. :-/
Thanks again guys !
That said, I learned much about a gadget I have no need of, but I now know WHY I don't need it !


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jesus, aren't you francais? CHAMPAGNE.


Sorry, I just had to, after 2 pages of the other variations.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

boyscout said:


> Hmm. That link is to a company that sells real estate. Did you mean that one has to sell one's house to afford an Apple phone? Certainly gettin' there!


oops.








Buy high-quality used iPhones | 90-day warranty | Free shipping


Orchard is Canada's largest reseller of refurbished iPhones, iPads and Samsung Galaxy phones. Prices up to 70% cheaper than buying new. Free two-way shipping.



www.getorchard.com


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

keto said:


> Jesus, aren't you francais? CHAMPAGNE.


Sure ! Born in Quebec and French is my mother tongue. ;-)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mawmow said:


> Now that the wife read an article I had found in French on what actually is an Apple Watch, an iPhone extension, she wants to go short and have a real iPhone... with a good camera !!!
> BRING ME THAT CHAMPAIGN !!! 8-0
> So, selling the watch (and the champaign magnum ???) to get a real iPhone could be the best way. :-/
> Thanks again guys !
> That said, I learned much about a gadget I have no need of, but I now know WHY I don't need it !


from what I understand you need data on the phone so you can use it as a hot spot butplenty of free wifi around. parts of the phone will work if you have an internet connection.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$239 starting price for a used 6S and $159 for a used 5S.....they gotta be kidding.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally sold the Apple gadget...
Kept the champaign though !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Kept the *champaign* though !


@keto 's blood pressure is now rising and he is looking a bit pale. Sit down, relax, have something to drink...maybe some champaign?! LOL


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

greco said:


> @keto 's blood pressure is now rising and he is looking a bit pale. Sit down, relax, have something to drink...maybe some champaign?! LOL


LOL !!!
Ooops ! Finally got it : Same spelling in both languages... 
Sorry guys !


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Does Apple require that you send money to a Nigerian prince to activate the watch?


You actually have to throw the money at his business associate who will be travelling in your area tomorrow.


----------

